# uplay läßt sich nicht mehr in den online Modus schalten?!



## phila_delphia (23. Januar 2013)

*uplay läßt sich nicht mehr in den online Modus schalten?!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann bei mit ubisofts uplay nicht mehr online gehen. Mein Programm startet von Haus aus im offline Modus. Wenn ich nun online gehen möchte werden mir neue Lizensvereinbarungen präsentiert, doch nachdem ich sie angenommen habe (habe es schon mehrfach versucht) bleibt uplay im offline Modus.

Geht es jemandem ähnlich? Sind vielleicht die Cerver im Moment nicht zu erreichen?

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: uplay läßt sich nicht mehr in den online Modus schalten?!*

Na super!

Habs Durch Zufall rausgefunden... Bevor ich mit Uplay online gehen konnte musste ich mich auf ubi.com in meinen Account einloggen und dort auch noch akzeptieren dass ubi gemäß den Datenschutzrichtlinien meine Daten verwurstet. Nachdem ich das angenommen hatte (andere Möglichkeit ging nicht) konnte ich mich auch über uplay wieder online anmelden.

Klarer Fall von schlecht synchronisierter Software; denn in uplay konnte man wie gesagt nur die neuen Nutzungbedingungen, nicht aber die Datenschutzrichtlinien annehmen.

Ts...

Grüße


----------

